# Gleitkommazahl nach IEEE 754-1985



## Guest (16. Okt 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe folgende Gleitkommazahl geben:

-37,625

Ziel: Darstellung im Format IEEE-754-1985 (Gesamtlänge 32-Bit, Vorzeichen 1 Bit, Exponent 8, Matisse 23).

Ich habe zwar einen ähnlichen Thread gefunden und bin daraus leider nicht schlauer geworden.

Meine bisherigen Schritte:

-37,625 => negativ, Vorzeichenbit = 1

37,625 = 32 + 4 + 1 + 1/2 + 1/8 = 2^5 + 2^2 + 2^0 + 2^-1 + 2^-3
= (2^0 + 2^-3 + 2^-5 + 2^4 + 2^2) * 2^-5 => Exponent -5

Exzessdarstellung -5 + b = 122
Umrechnen in 8-Bit für den Exponent:
122 = 0111 1010

Sind die bisherigen Schritte soweit richtig?
Was ich nicht verstehe ist die Berechnung der Matisse.

Könnte mir vielleicht jemand die Vorgehensweise erklären? Das wäre echt super.


----------



## Marco13 (16. Okt 2008)

Der Exponent simmt so wohl nicht nicht  - kann man auch hier schauen: http://babbage.cs.qc.edu/IEEE-754/Decimal.html

Für die Mantisse: Du hast ja schon den Exponenten. Jetzt kannst du die Zahl durch 2^e teilen, die führende 1 ignorieren, und dann den Rest aus  2^-1, 2^-2, ... etc zusammenbauen...


----------

